
Scientists Track Down Source of Earth’s Hum - nreece
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/hummingearth/
======
mhb
I wonder if interference between these waves might contribute to the formation
of giant rogue waves:
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/08/0810_040810_...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/08/0810_040810_rogue_waves.html)

------
yread
10mHz, thats once per 100 seconds. What kind of ocean waves are these?

~~~
extension
I don't think the waves are doing anything at that frequency. They are just
providing the force that keeps the planet resonating at its natural frequency.
This is my best guess.

------
bporterfield
As a surfer I already think waves are incredible...this just confirms it!
Ocean waves are an amazing thing. Lots of untapped energy.

------
jzdziarski
Yeah, and now that we know where it's coming from, please don't screw with the
hum and kill us all, k?

------
mrcharles
So that's where I parked my spaceship.

